# If I can't use a heat press at home, what should I do!



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

I'm in the brainstorming phase of starting my own business, and curiosity has gotten the best of me. I called my city's codes and compliance office today to see if I could start an e-commerce t-shirt business out of my home. I told the lady that I would be the only employee, have a home office(which is o.k.), no customers coming to my house, use a vinyl cutter, plastitrol transfers, and apply them myself using a heat press. The heat press thing kinda scared her (judging from the tone of her voice). She said she would run it by the zoner and call me back tomorrow. 

Have I said too much? 

What are my options of pushing it further to be able to have a heat press at home?

Has anybody else ever had a problem starting up their business with "equipment at home" being the issue?

Am I just freaking out for nothing!!!!!! 

Basically the shirts I'm currently designing are geared towards bands like Phish, Widespread Panic, The Grateful Dead, ICP etc... I've already brainstomed over 50 good shirts on paper and I really haven't scratched the surface. If I don't find a way to profit day-to-day from my creative side, I think I'm going to blow. I've had enough of the grind to last me a lifetime.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would just start my business in my home. If they ever come out( which I doubt they will) then you may have a issue. I think it would be harder to close you down, if you were already up and running. I would just fill out my paperwork and use my home address. If some one asked me about it , I would say my home was my mailing address. I started my business in the basement of my cono 13 years ago. I knew it was against the association rul, but they never found out. I used a mail box store to get my goods delivered to and no one was ever the wiser. .... JB


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmmm I never called and asked anyone if it was ok  I just filed my business stuff and said I would be doing digital printing with a printer. I never even mentioned how I was going to do them.


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

It's better to ask for forgiveness then ask for permission .


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the input so far. i explained to the lady that a heat press is essentially small enough to fit on a desk (which would make it office equipment). Do you think I should just go for it even if they said No ? who would i have to worry about coming down on me?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I say just go forward and not worry. The worst they can do is shut you down later. ..... JB


----------



## Bammer (Jun 4, 2008)

Just do it baby! I am!

Besides, a heat press makes close to zero noise. I mean its not like you are gonna be hammerin and sawin wood now. 

Look, just get started. If you start to make money then worry about DBA's, licensing and tax ID's. Better still, an LLC might just do the trick. 

If you start making money and the big bad man comes knocking on your door, they more than likely will give you a warning. Cool. 

At that point, move your equipment to a storage room. Better still, a temperature controlled storage room. Cheap rent and business can be booming. 

Remember, there is a solution to every problem...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I feel your home, your business. I hate people who tell other people what to do on their own property. ... JB


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I feel your home, your business. I hate people who tell other people what to do on their own property. ... JB


Thanks JB. I hate to think all this money I chuck into a mortgage doesn't afford me the right to do what I please. 

The city seems to have no problem jacking up my assessment so they can get alot more change in they're pocket every year. It's almost doubled in 5 years.

Only in America!!!


----------



## UglyCook (Apr 30, 2008)

Perhaps you could just say that you are ironing shirts with a "slightly larger than normal" iron.


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

UglyCook said:


> Perhaps you could just say that you are ironing shirts with a "slightly larger than normal" iron.


lol!!!!You are cracking me up! Thanks Julie for making my day!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think many people (outside the industry) know what a Heat Press is. So they may have thought of some big huge piece of machinery that is a big fire and noise hazard.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I don't think many people (outside the industry) know what a Heat Press is. So they may have thought of some big huge piece of machinery that is a big fire and noise hazard.


I'm sure your right Rodney. Thye might be envisioning some big loud clanking machine that will annoy the neighbors. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

WAAAAAYYYYYY TOOOO MMMMUUUUCCCHHH INNNNFFFOOO. You have to be careful in giving "clerks" info the they can not relate to. A lot of cities do not allow "manufacturing" in a home. when they caught me doing a business out of my home with out a city license I was fined $150.. and $75 for the license.. other then that they said if i work out of my garage I need to keep the door down... that was it... and my garge door stays open when I am working..


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I wouldn't even tell them about the heat press and if they ever stopped over and ask what it was tell 'em it is a giant grilled cheese maker and show 'em how fast it makes one.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I wouldn't even tell them about the heat press and if they ever stopped over and ask what it was tell 'em it is a giant grilled cheese maker and show 'em how fast it makes one.


tell them it is pant presser... gives great creases


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

badalou said:


> WAAAAAYYYYYY TOOOO MMMMUUUUCCCHHH INNNNFFFOOO. You have to be careful in giving "clerks" info the they can not relate to. A lot of cities do not allow "manufacturing" in a home. when they caught me doing a business out of my home with out a city license I was fined $150.. and $75 for the license.. other then that they said if i work out of my garage I need to keep the door down... that was it... and my garge door stays open when I am working..


So if they were to say no, do I take my chances in the home or actually use my garage (external from the house) to conduct my shirt-construction-forrays? 

How, when, and why does the city come for an inspection? I'm so new to this! It's not that easy being "green".


----------



## UglyCook (Apr 30, 2008)

You'd probably have to get a food permit if you go with the sandwich story, so maybe just call back and tell them you are investigating several possibilities and you've decided to outsource your pressing.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

bwattsup said:


> How, when, and why does the city come for an inspection? I'm so new to this! It's not that easy being "green".


Usually only if they receive a complaint. Normally your neighbors won't mind you having a business if you don't significantly increase the traffic in the neighborhood and you aren't making noise; I can't see you doing either so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

A big iron - were my thoughts......


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I operated for years and people in my area never knew. i went to call on a client and it ended up being a guy down he street from me. I got the account and lots of work because I was easy access to his company. .... JB


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

Just a little update:

After 2 days of waiting for a reply from the city, there has been only silence. Hopefully they will just forget about it and I can move on with my plan. I've never had any problems with my neighbors on anything, so I don't see this as being a problem anyway. I have had some raging parties here before and not only were they cool, but most came over. Thanks again everybody for your input (and your jokes to help ease my mood) on this matter. I love this forum!


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

OK......The only thing you need to be sure of is the circuit breaker. Make sure your machine is not going to overload the circuit system!!! That would be cause for alarm due to an electrical fire Once you cover that base?! The next thing you need to do is keep your lips tightly together the next time you see your city clerk!!!! lol


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

Circuit breakers are good. I'm an electrician/electronics technician by trade. Maybe I can rig up a stupid-meter on my phone to shut me off in case i try anything idiotic again!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

jumpman21 said:


> OK......The only thing you need to be sure of is the circuit breaker. Make sure your machine is not going to overload the circuit system!!! That would be cause for alarm due to an electrical fire Once you cover that base?! The next thing you need to do is keep your lips tightly together the next time you see your city clerk!!!! lol


 
Please give more detail about this. Do yoiu mean a new circuit box or something to plug in at the wall?

I noticed today when my heatpress was running that the lights in the bathroom next to the room with the press were dimming and brightening continuously. This stopped when the heat press was turned off. Guess I hadn't used that bathroom while pressing before

Ernie


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

bwattsup said:


> Circuit breakers are good. I'm an electrician/electronics technician by trade. Maybe I can rig up a stupid-meter on my phone to shut me off in case i try anything idiotic again!


Good plan, I advise always put your brain in gear before your mouth goes into motion. .... JB


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Good plan, I advise always put your brain in gear before your mouth goes into motion. .... JB


Point well taken JB. I had read elsewhere in some other posts about contacting the city. Wish I would have got a really good concensus from everybody before doing so. I really appreciate your insight. You have been most helpful.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Contacting your local municipality is part of the set up. I don't agree that you did something wrong. 

Assuming you are not going to operate off the books. If you are going under the table with everything, well, yeah, I guess you'll go under the radar with everything. But...

Assuming you are going to become a "business":
-You do have to worry about zoning when you work out of your home.
-Local municalities sometimes require you to fill out a permit.
-There could be local taxes you need to pay to your municipality.

I've been there and done that. It was as simple as calling the municipality, which you've already done. The zoning officer called me back. I do not need a permit, but I do need to pay a tax each year.

It sounds like things took a turn when you said heat press. If this is the mysterious item that sent them in a tizzy, I would say put together a little info on it before you hear back from them. A few days can be normal to hear back. Our zoning officer only works on Tuesdays. He has a different full time job. 

Before you get a call back, the first thought I had was to find some common appliance in your home, the stove should probably do nicely (check to see first - if this idea will work in your favor), but compare amps, watts, heat temp maximums, and UL listings and have that ready to explain to your zoning officer that your press is really no different from your stove as far as having it in your home and operating it. I would also be ready with information on safety, in case they are worried your press will cost the township $$ in fire department attention. Let them know you have a smoke detector/carbon monoxide (what do they know, it sounds good) and "XYZ" brand fire extingusher in the room "not that any heat press has caused a fire that you are aware of, but you keep one in your kitchen near the stove too, so why not be prudent with precaution."

What Rick said is what the main concern my zoning officer had:
-Was I going to be bringing traffic into the neighborhood?
-Would I have cars parking all over, possibly causing a parking hazard on my section of the street?
-Was I going to put signs on my lawn for the biz?

All of the above are a no-no in the township's eyes. It doesn't sound like you are going to be doing these things either. If it's the press, try to be pro-active with information that will quickly dissipate any fears.

All is takes is one "disgruntled" customer to blow your cover. What about fines? You will probably get some of those if you don't do things the right way.

Just my 2 cents, but I'd hate to see this all backfire on you. Best regards, Kelly


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Kelly! This is going to be a legitimate business. As far as the smoke/carbon monoxide detector - already have it. Fire extiguishers - got 'em (2). There will be no traffic. I will check out a little more safety info. I know for a fact that a heat press will definately be alot less amperage pull than a dryer. I actually had one of those catch some clothes on fire before. Most heat presses can be wired for 110VAC or 220VAC. Dryers are only for 220 @ 30 Amps. A phoenix Phire 16 x 20 is rated at 8 amps with a 10A power cord. Oulet has to be at 15 Amps. I've got a 20 Amp breaker in my room. A household stove draws around 8-10 amps at 110VAC. So there are the facts all ready to be presented. A heat press electrically is no more dangerous than a household stove, and even better, you don't have to worry about grease fires!


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

" If I don't find a way to profit day-to-day from my creative side, I think I'm going to blow."

i hope you start making money from your creative side... lol...
and i wouldn't worry about teh heat press... if the heat press police show up at the house... tell them you didn't realize how dangerous it was...


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Just run a straight line from your press to the breaker. Nothing else should be connected to that line. "ONLY THE PRESS"!!!! You should then be ok!!!!


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

jumpman21 said:


> Just run a straight line from your press to the breaker. Nothing else should be connected to that line. "ONLY THE PRESS"!!!! You should then be ok!!!!


I've already got a 20Amp dedicated line in the room that I'll be using as my office/production facility. It is there due to having window unit AC's in the past. Now I've got central AC.


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

You're all set Good luck!!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

bwattsup said:


> Thanks Kelly! This is going to be a legitimate business. As far as the smoke/carbon monoxide detector - already have it. Fire extiguishers - got 'em (2). There will be no traffic. I will check out a little more safety info. I know for a fact that a heat press will definately be alot less amperage pull than a dryer. I actually had one of those catch some clothes on fire before. Most heat presses can be wired for 110VAC or 220VAC. Dryers are only for 220 @ 30 Amps. A phoenix Phire 16 x 20 is rated at 8 amps with a 10A power cord. Oulet has to be at 15 Amps. I've got a 20 Amp breaker in my room. A household stove draws around 8-10 amps at 110VAC. So there are the facts all ready to be presented. A heat press electrically is no more dangerous than a household stove, and even better, you don't have to worry about grease fires!


Haaa, excellent, I forget your are an electrician... Hey, best of luck to you, Barry. Hope it all works out to be alot of nothing...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Barry you could always tell them it is a tortilla maker. This should be allowed. If they don't believe make them one . LOL .... JB


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Hey Barry you could always tell them it is a tortilla maker. This should be allowed. If they don't believe make them one . LOL .... JB


JB, They might think I'm trying to put the slow people at Taco Bell out of work. So much for all the traffic not in front of my house.


----------



## monkeymoon (Dec 8, 2007)

Officials are better at telling you what you CAN'T do rather than what you CAN.
Do you honestly believe that any of the giants of the business world always played by the rules(I don't think so).
Be honest, yes, but sometimes, do not offer information if it is not specifically asked for.

Build your business where, when and how YOU want to.


----------



## Bammer (Jun 4, 2008)

monkeymoon said:


> Build your business where, when and how YOU want to.


Amen brother!... Amen!!


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

Update:

Still no reply! Patiently waiting it out.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Don't worry be happy. They can't stop you from doing what you what they can't see anyway. Just go forward and not worry.If they call just tell them you changed your mind and go on about your business. ..... JB


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Don't worry be happy.


Better watch it JB. Mr. McFerrin might slap a copyright suit on ya!


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

bwattsup said:


> Better watch it JB. Mr. McFerrin might slap a copyright suit on ya!


I agree with most everyone else. Don't worry about it. Don't offer up so much information about heat presses etc. Just build your business and go for it . Your going to put so much stress on yourself worrying if they call you back or not or what they are going to say. You have already put time into starting your business GO FOR IT and enjoy being in business for yourself  
Good Luck.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

search warrent????????????? Although it would never go that far.

They have no right to step foot 1 on your property. even a city worker.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I am with everybody else.
Just DO IT.

If the tortilla thing doesn't work tell them your sick a lot and it's a blanket warmer. (the sick part should make them want to leave if they stop by)

They will never know


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Two words: zoning law, one of which is law... lol...

Barry, regardless of what everyone else would do... blow off the zoning laws, not blow off the zoning laws --- it really is all irrelevant. The only thing that matters here is what you will do. 

When someone knocks on your door or you receive a letter than everything you invested your time and energy into has to "cease and desist", we won't be there with you.

Setting up a biz is all about research. You already know that coming this far. Consider putting time into finding out what your city's zoning laws are instead of asking opinions. That's my advice to you, other than to be "legal" if you are going to be "legit". 

The SBDC told me it was part of start up, so I made the call and got the blessing of my township. I have to tell you, it's a good feeling not having anything hanging over my head, my friend. 

I did a little look-see for you. A little research, some good info turned up. Here are a couple of articles on the subject for you. Once you are familiar with more information on the subject, I think you'll be able to make a decision on your own that you are comfortable with. 

The first one has some good suggestions on how to handle the same thing you are trying to do. PS: I did check, and your city has a Home Page, so you may be able to read the allowances and restrictions online, like the article suggests, without having to ask it directly of the zoning officer. You'll already know. Here are the links:

Zoning Rules for Home Businesses

Here's your town's homepage:
Welcome to the City of Newport News — City of Newport News

and another article:
Does Your Home Business Comply With Zoning Laws?

If considering blowing something off, I think it's best to know what you are blowing off, and what possible fines or consequences there are for doing so. Once you have info like that... I think it's much easier to decide. For what the zoning laws intended purposes are... you shouldn't have any issues.

_PS: City workers came onto my the property. I found out when they rang my doorbell unannounced to re-assess for an enclosed porch we added. They were following up on the premit application to get the final measurements, etc, for re-assessing us. They quickly let me know they were only allowed outside my home, nowhere inside, unless I invited them in. _

_Pls note: I am not interested in starting any hoopla on "private property" or anything like that. They were here, they did what they do, and they left. I didn't sue them over it, but I did follow up with if it was allowed. Here, they said_ _yes. Remember, local rules apply. _


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

Muchos Gracias Kelly for all of the hard work and info. I think I've got some homework to do! When is my assignment due?  Seriously though, I really appreciate it alot.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You're welcome, Barry. Sorry for sounding like I'm giving you "homework" lol... I'm more concerned with the idea that you don't expose yourself to unnecessary risk that may be just as easy to avoid... if you get ahold of that info on zoning allowances and restrictions, you may find out all will be fine and you can just get the permit if they require one and avoid any future hassles for yourself. Good luck to you, Barry.


----------



## Bammer (Jun 4, 2008)

TSW2005 said:


> They have no right to step foot 1 on your property. even a city worker.


I don't know about that bubba... have you been watching political news lately???


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

*UPDATE:* So I got a little time off from work today and went and visited the zoning officer/ codes and compliance for the city. I presented my plan for my business out to them, and voila: *I GOT APPROVED!!!!* The only thing I have to wait on is an inspection of my office space which is merely a formality. So all that worrying for nothing. I really appreciate everyone who chimed in on this topic. I would have probably just gone for it (like so many suggested), but I really wanted to start my business off on the right foot. I want to give a special thanks to Kelly (Girlzndollz) for playing the antagonist and making me get up off my arse and grab the bull by the horns. It's one thing to ask opinions, and another to go straight to the source. 

And who said Friday the 13TH was unlucky?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

My hat is off to you, Barry, thank you for your kind words, how sweet, and congratulations on having "nothing" hanging over your head, or anything to hide, like a home business. I think it will just make things easier, too, when going out and networking in the area. You don't have to worry about what you say and what you don't say. Way to go. 

June 13th unlucky? Nah! Today the hubby and I celebrate 10 yrs, so nothing unlucky about it to me, either!! 

We'll be celebrating up here tonight, while you're celebrating in VA! Enjoy, thanks for updating the post for other's who may be on the fence, and wishing you the best in your future endeavors... Much success, Barry!!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

bwattsup said:


> *UPDATE:* So I got a little time off from work today and went and visited the zoning officer/ codes and compliance for the city. I presented my plan for my business out to them, and voila: *I GOT APPROVED!!!!* The only thing I have to wait on is an inspection of my office space which is merely a formality. So all that worrying for nothing. I really appreciate everyone who chimed in on this topic. I would have probably just gone for it (like so many suggested), but I really wanted to start my business off on the right foot. I want to give a special thanks to Kelly (Girlzndollz) for playing the antagonist and making me get up off my arse and grab the bull by the horns. It's one thing to ask opinions, and another to go straight to the source.
> 
> And who said Friday the 13TH was unlucky?


Hey Barry congrats , I see you took the high road. I'm a rebel and would have just done it my way. I'm glad it all worked out. I now expect you to make lots of money!!!!! Ypu owe a few dinners already LOL..... JB


----------



## bwattsup (May 11, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Hey Barry congrats , I see you took the high road. I'm a rebel and would have just done it my way. I'm glad it all worked out. I now expect you to make lots of money!!!!! Ypu owe a few dinners already LOL..... JB


JB! How can you be a *REBEL* when you are a northern *YANKEE*! LOL Just kidding. Thank you so much for all your insight as well. You have been extremely helpful in this process as well. Dinner? One day. Let me buy some equipment to make some money first.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

bwattsup said:


> JB! How can you be a *REBEL* when you are a northern *YANKEE*! LOL Just kidding. Thank you so much for all your insight as well. You have been extremely helpful in this process as well. Dinner? One day. Let me buy some equipment to make some money first.


 I have a lot of family in North Carolina and Georgia. I'm a transplanted Yankee. ..... JB


----------

